# الأمور المالية في المشروع الانشائي



## بسمالله (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت اعرف كيف يتم مراجعة الفواتير والمستخلصات لكل فترة خلال المشروع وهل هناك قانون محدد خاص بطريقة الدفع مثلا عندنا اذا كان بالدينار يكون سنبة الدفع 30% واذا كان باليورو تكون النسبة 70% أو العكس ومتى يكون الوقت المحدد للدفع عند فترة زمنية محددة أو عند انجاز نسبة معينة من المشروع ياريت تشاركوني النقاش​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك اخي الكريم بسمالله على طرح المواضيع النافعه

بالنسبة للدفعات، فغالبا ما يكون نظام الدفعات مشروح في العقد. وتختلف أنظمة الدفع باختلاف انواع العقود

ولكن على وجه العموم فهناك دفعة مقدمة تخصم بنسبة معينة محددة من كل دفعة تليها
والدفعات تكون في الغالب على العمل المنجز، بمعنى ان العمل المنجز يحسب تكلفته على حسب السعر في جداول الكميات المتفق عليها حال التعاقد ثم يخصم منها نسبة ضمان جودة الاعمال (غالبا 10%) 
والدفعات تكون بالعملة المتفق عليها في العقد

الآلية هي ان يرفع المقاول مثلا بطلب دفعة جراء تنفيذه لعمل ما .. فيقوم بحسابه ورفعه للجهه المختصة تقوم الجهه المختصة او من يمثلها مثلا الاستشاري بالمعاينة ومطابقة الحسابات ثم تؤكد صحة المستخلص ثم يرفع الى الادارة المالية بالجهة ذات العلاقة، في الغالب هناك فترة زمنية تكون محددة في العقد لمراجعة المستخلص وهناك فترة زمنية محددة لاستكمال اجراءات الصرف، كما انه البعض يشرط في العقد انه في حالة تجاوز هذه الفترة الومنية فالمقاول يكون له الحق في وقف العمل والمطالبة بفترة زمنية اضافية على العقد نتيجة تأخر الدفعات المالية وهكذا

نتمنى اثراء الموضوع من الاخوة والاخوات الاعضاء


----------



## بسمالله (25 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكر اهتمامك استاذنا الكريم أبوصالح على حسب مافهمت من حضرتك ان طريقة الدفع وعدد الدفعات على حسب الاتفاق كل على حسب طبيعة وحجم المشروع اعتقد تقع تحت بند الشروط الخاصة وكذلك العملة على حسب المقاول ان كان اجنبيا او يتعامل بالعملة الاجنبية وفعلا ما تكرمت به هو ان المقاول لا يباشر بالنود التالية حتى تتم الاجراءات الخاصة بالمستحلصات السابقة اطلب ممن لديه امثلة لأي مشروع صغير بطريقة حساب القيمة المتبقية من البنود وحساب القيمة التراكمية وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الصورة ادناه مثال على جدول المستخلص ... طبعا المعلومات والارقام التي به غير حقيقية


----------



## محمد السيد شعبان (21 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو سمحتو ياجماعه انا ببدأ مشروع جديد
وعايز افتح مكتب صغير ياخد مقاولات صغيره ممكن حد يكون مر بنفس التجربه دي قبل كده 
يفيدني اعمل ايه؟ بظبط 
والمطلوب مني عشان اقدر اوفر واجيب شغل وايه ياتري اهم المشاكل اللي ممكن تقابلني وازي اقدر اتفادها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
*


----------



## nofal (22 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

